# Heidi Watching Deer Neck



## DogGone (Nov 28, 2009)

Heidi Watching Deer Neck
Dog Watching Deer Neck 6-20-2012 - YouTube
　
Long version of Heidi and deer. (boring to most. Don’t watch if you have ADD)
Heidi and Deer 6-20-2012 - YouTube

Well trained and well disciplined German Shepherd Dog 
　
No conventional/legacy leash. Just had stim collar on her, but didn’t have to use it.


----------

